

Why I Support Startup Weekend - CANWorkSmart
http://blog.canworksmart.com/2011/08/why-i-support-startup-weekend

======
jefferson_can
Startup Weekend is the place to go to meet driven and creative professionals
that understand the entrepreneur. It's also a great place to meet co-founders,
technical employees, legal professionals, mentors and potential investors.
Even if you participate and your team/idea fails, with the connections you
make, you end up winning.

~~~
CANWorkSmart
Startup Weekend has been great for me. I met my CTO and lead enterprise
salesperson both at Startup Weekend. It is a great cause to rally your tech,
business and creative community around.

